# What do you compete in?



## PonkiPoodles

We do french ring and confirmation with our dobes. And we are planning on getting a minipoo for confirmation next year.
I've done some agility with Ponki, and hopefully our new addition will go that route as well. Small dogs can do really well in agility, and it's lots of fun!


----------



## *heather*

As I've mentioned before, I really want to try obedience with Rogan. The place where we've just finished puppy classes is awesome and she gives deals... the more classes you do the more you save! I think once you've done 3 classes the 4th one is free!! 

It does add up though, does anyone else think so? Puppy kindgergarten was $100 for 6 weeks. If one continually did classes we're looking at like $600 per year! That's more then I pay for my gym membership! I knew it would be expensive, but... hwell:


----------



## Cdnjennga

*heather* said:


> It does add up though, does anyone else think so? Puppy kindgergarten was $100 for 6 weeks. If one continually did classes we're looking at like $600 per year! That's more then I pay for my gym membership! I knew it would be expensive, but... hwell:


Totally agreed! I think to be successful in obedience (and not spend all your money) you have to do a lot of training at home on your own. Get the basics down with puppy classs/ family dog/ one competitive obedience class then practice, practice, practice! You might also be able to find an obedience club near you. Often they will have informal events where you pay a minimal fee to use a practice space. Sometimes you'll learn the best tips from other competitors (once you have the basics down) rather than formal trainers. 

My mom only casually competes in obedience, but she does most of the work with our PWD on her own. Then a couple of weeks before a trial she'll book a private lesson wth a trainer to go over her form etc and any last minute tips.


----------



## roxy25

Well for Enzo we want to try , agility, dock diving , and hunt test. 

I will start talking to the recreational park by my aunts house. It looks like a forest hehe they do have a lake but I would not let him swim in it since it is man made and not natural.


----------



## roxy25

PonkiPoodles said:


> We do french ring and confirmation with our dobes. And we are planning on getting a minipoo for confirmation next year.
> I've done some agility with Ponki, and hopefully our new addition will go that route as well. Small dogs can do really well in agility, and it's lots of fun!


French ring sport WOW what type of Dobies do you have american or german bred? or something else ?


----------



## WonderPup

I've never heard of french ring sport, yay something new to look up. 

I do anything and everything I can with whatever dog I happen to have at the time. I tend to focus more on Conformation and Obedience/Rally at the moment. Just training now no events planned for the near future since I'm taking (another) year off from from competing... maybe LoL. I'm told I'm taking a year off, and I halfway agreed but not totaly sold on the idea.


----------



## *heather*

http://coldcreekshepherds.com/
This is where I take Rogan for training... they are really good, at least I thinking they are, and I really don't know much yet!! 

If anyone is looking for a GSD you might want to check these guy out! 

She teaches everything from Obedience, to Agility to Rally to Canine Good Neighbor and more... they're big into Schutzhund too! It's pretty impressive IMO


----------



## PonkiPoodles

WonderPup said:


> I've never heard of french ring sport, yay something new to look up.
> 
> I do anything and everything I can with whatever dog I happen to have at the time. I tend to focus more on Conformation and Obedience/Rally at the moment. Just training now no events planned for the near future since I'm taking (another) year off from from competing... maybe LoL. I'm told I'm taking a year off, and I halfway agreed but not totaly sold on the idea.


French ring is similar to Schutzhund, except there is a few differences, one being there's no tracking involved and the decoy wears a full body suit instead of a section and the dog can bite anywhere as oppose to just the sleeve or leg.

It's an awesome sport... here's a great site for info:
http://www.ringsport.org/


----------



## PonkiPoodles

roxy25 said:


> French ring sport WOW what type of Dobies do you have american or german bred? or something else ?


Both are american, but only one of them is from a working line and has some german in her background


----------



## WonderPup

Neat !


----------



## Flake

I'm hoping Duncan will do well in flyball & agility


----------



## Cdnjennga

Flake said:


> I'm hoping Duncan will do well in flyball & agility


Flyball is SO FUN! We did it with our first PWD - he kept attacking dogs and so my mom tried out a ton of different sports to try and cool his jets and keep him busy. Then she threw her back out and I had to step in (I was about 14). I ran our PWD and a super fast border collie. Ahh, memories. We got out of it when our team got too fast for us and we spent most of our time on the sidelines. PWDs are not really built for great speed.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Cdnjennga said:


> Flyball is SO FUN! We did it with our first PWD - he kept attacking dogs and so my mom tried out a ton of different sports to try and cool his jets and keep him busy. Then she threw her back out and I had to step in (I was about 14). I ran our PWD and a super fast border collie. Ahh, memories. We got out of it when our team got too fast for us and we spent most of our time on the sidelines. PWDs are not really built for great speed.


Oh, it is fun! I've never done it, but I love watching it. Whippets are really great at doing flyball.


----------



## WonderPup

Flyball I haven't tried yet, it doesn't seem like anyone around here is doing it, at least nobody I can find. I would love to try it, I bet Saleen would like it... well maybe. She's kind of going through an airhead stage I guess


----------



## Cdnjennga

roxy25 said:


> Well for Enzo we want to try , agility, dock diving , and hunt test.
> 
> I will start talking to the recreational park by my aunts house. It looks like a forest hehe they do have a lake but I would not let him swim in it since it is man made and not natural.


Roxy, why won't you let Enzo swim in a man made lake? We do water training on a man made pond and haven't had any problems. In fact our guys have been in just about every water imaginable and (knock on wood) have never had a problem. We just wash them straight away aferwards if we think the water looks suspect.


----------



## roxy25

Cdnjennga said:


> Roxy, why won't you let Enzo swim in a man made lake? We do water training on a man made pond and haven't had any problems. In fact our guys have been in just about every water imaginable and (knock on wood) have never had a problem. We just wash them straight away aferwards if we think the water looks suspect.


Because its not allowed lol , there are no man made lakes in Los Angeles in where they let people or animals get in them. the reason is fishing and some are just nasty and dirty

There is a dam in the valley where its man made and you can let dogs swim but after my bf said how they need to treat it every so often. 

here are pictures of the park


----------



## WonderPup

Wow, it's a pretty lake, shame you can't let him go in.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Oh I see, haha, that is a bummer. The biggest challenge of training a dog in water sports is actually getting access to good water.


----------



## roxy25

Yeah its hard that was the kenneth hann park I will try some on land retrieving.

here is Hansen Dam this one you can let dogs go in


----------



## taxtell

I would love to do agility and maybe flyball with Flip, but I really have no idea where to start and what is good in the area.
I think he has to be older before we begin as well.

We had a home training session with Bark Busters that went really well yesterday, so we have things to work on at home. Distance control and the seperation anxiety thing. Lots of work.


----------



## cbrand

We do competitive Obedience. Sabrina is showing in Utiltiy, Izzy has a CD and is training for Open (hopefully her new home will make use of her training), Gracy has a CD and Delilah has recently started her official training.

I have taken some agility classes but I just don't have time to show in this event right now.

My dream is to train for Hunt some day but that takes a whole lot of time and I am going to have to wait until at least two of my kids are out of the house.

I was going to get Izze therapy certified, but she is leaving now so I guess I'll either have to work Sabrina or wait until Delilah grows up a bit more. I'm interesting in training a Poodle to support a children who have to be involved with our court system. The idea is that the dog cab sit with a child while the child has to give testimony or a difficult deposition . I know there is a Poodle doing this work in Florida but I can't find his page. Here is a dog doing this type of work in MD:
http://thepoodleanddogblog.typepad....ty-for-young-victims-in-the-court-system.html


----------



## cash

I used to show conformation with Belgians, finished my two girls myself! (I really really really miss showing!!!!) I tried my hand at obedience, but the dog and I got so nervous, we didn't pass. I am older now and am working with Cash for competitive obedience! I was able to get a working spot in a Bridgett Carlson seminar this coming spring and will take him to that! I also want to try agility, took classes with the Belgians, but never comepeted. I did take one of the Beglains for her Herding Instinct test at our National that year, It was almost a disaster, but she did get her HI! I am working with my 4-H kids to get their Canine Good Citizen and then we'll see who wants to go on to get a Therapy dog certificate. 
Oh yeah, and I am playing around with Cash in retreiving.....


----------



## Cdnjennga

cbrand said:


> I was going to get Izze therapy certified, but she is leaving now so I guess I'll either have to work Sabrina or wait until Delilah grows up a bit more. I'm interesting in training a Poodle to support a children who have to be involved with our court system. The idea is that the dog cab sit with a child while the child has to give testimony or a difficult deposition . I know there is a Poodle doing this work in Florida but I can't find his page. Here is a dog doing this type of work in MD:
> http://thepoodleanddogblog.typepad....ty-for-young-victims-in-the-court-system.html


This is awesome, I had never heard of it before. Please do share the poodle link if you ever come across it. 

Depending on the temperament/ suitability of my future mini, I would be interested in getting into some therapy work. I love the idea of reading assistance dogs, but that would be tough seeing as I work full time M to F. http://news.guelphmercury.com/Life/article/493940# I also like the idea of retirement home/ hospital visiting.


----------



## AgilityIG

I have done agility, lure coursing, obedience, conformation, and rally with my guys. Vinnie will probably do agility, obedience, rally and tracking. Gotta keep that boy busy busy busy. :biggrin:


----------



## WonderPup

cash said:


> I am working with my 4-H kids to get their Canine Good Citizen and then we'll see who wants to go on to get a Therapy dog certificate.


I work with local 4-H groups too, it's how I "got into dogs" in the first place as a kid. We used to have a GREAT program here but over the years it's fizzeled. The year before last they tried to resurect the dog training club but it never really took off again. I was contacted reccently though about a new pet care club that is doing a lot with dogs in a nearby city. They were looking for speakers to come talk to their memebers. I think I am going to go out and do a training presentation and then later a grooming one for them. It'd be fun to take Ike (if we can work it out very soon since he's not going to be with us forever). Ike is the last of the dogs that I used in my 4-H projects to still be living. How cool would that be? To take him back one last time 

Therapy work is SO MUCH FUN!!! I miss it a lot right now and I'm sure Jazz does too. My doctor though strongly advised against it at the start of cold and flu season and my hubby is a freak when it comes to doctor's orders so we have to sit this season out  Though I think I might sneak in a visit here and there at christmas since we adopt a veteran from a program they have on the airforce base and get them presents. Thats how Jazz got started last year, my mother adpted two veterans at a local home and her commander asked if we still had any therapy dogs that we could bring. No, not really since Ike is now 14 and Howie never liked it. We decided to give Jazz a shot though and what do you know, the dog who didn't like training found her calling.  We are doing a couple of public appearances with her for the local kennel club next month so hopefuly she'll get enough extra pets to hold her over until we can start visiting nursing homes again.


----------



## creativeparti

i would love to do agilty with todd or fly ball he is so fast

something i will defently be doing with him is compertion grooming this time next year i will be useing todd at his first comp 

hopefully we will do well


----------



## highhorse

We started out showing, cut her mane off and began agility. Now we compete agility at grades 1-4 (usually combined). Just recently we have been doing doggy dancing (at the moment heelwork to music). I wont compete at this but she is taking a proficiency test in early November. This involves 12 steps heelwork in any 2 heelwork positions, 8 weaves, 4 twists/spins, 2 circles, 4 backwards steps, 4 sideways steps and a pivot. It's great fun but whether she'll still be with me after 90 seconds is debatable. We're doing it to Teddy Bear's Picnic. I can do it beautifully on my own!!!!!


----------



## thestars

We show in Conformation and want to do Rally then Obediance.


----------



## spoospirit

_We will be competing in conformation next month with Billy, Taffy, and Ivy. They have started obedience training that we will compete in later on. Hoping to try agility by next year.

At the show next month, we will be getting Billy's and Grace's CGC.
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Our main sport right now is tracking. We love it! Riley has his TDX, and we are working towards his VST (CT). His is also a certified therapy dog, and has his CGC. 

I want to do SO many things with my next dog! I want to do obedience, tracking, agility, perhaps flyball, perhaps dock diving, bikejoring, and hiking (which we already do alot of). Riley has been through many obedience classes, but we dont/wont compete. 

Here is old picture of Riley tracking.


----------



## WonderPup

Wow thats fantastic, I really wanted to get into tracking but I just can't find a place to train and so far haven't found anyone around here doing it that can help me. I never took my tibbie past just the basics of it because of this. Now I have Saleen who I thin kwould be pretty good at it, she loves to work and it doesn't seem to matter what I give her to work on.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I am VERY lucky to live close to a tracking club, and i have a Great mentor!! I do know some people who have done it themselves just by reading books though. It probably wouldnt be that difficult to start yourself. I have to say that it is so much easier to have someone following you that knows what they are doing and what to look for while training.


----------



## WonderPup

I have a book called from the ground up that I used to start working Howie. I couldn't go very far with him though because there was just nowhere really to do the training. No big open spaces, no safe urben type areas. Just my backyard a few friends yards and th powerline road near my home. He liked the early part of training and I do know of at least one tibbie who has a TD... and maybe a TDX?? I forget if they went that far. 
I dearly wish I could have done more and now that I have the bigger dogs I want to do things like that even more. I'm so jealous of you LoL!


----------



## Harley_chik

I really need to move, there just isn't enought stuff near me. I would love to move to Austin or San Marcos, but I have to convince my mom to come w/ me. I can't imagine living that far from her.


----------



## *heather*

I met a lady at the show yesterday that I haven't spoke to in years, she's someone my husband knows more then I do, he coached her son in soccer for years etc and they know a lot of the same people (I'm not from this area originally). Anyway, she has Smooth Coated Collies, just imported one from Finland! She has done everything with her dogs, from conformation, to agility to rally.. her dog has tons of titles, it's pretty cool. Anyway, she has a tennis bubble on her property that they had built for her son when he was still living at home and now that he's moved out, they've converted it to an indoor dog training facility!! She says she has a few friends that meet there every week to spend time training!!! I was like, ok, how do I get into that club?! Anyway, she got my email adress and we talked for quite a while... I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she contacts me!! I could learn so much from these people without having to pay fees for pro trainers and classes! The best part is she lives only 10 minutes from my house!! Anyway, just thought I'd share!


----------



## AgilityIG

Wow - a training bubble! :biggrin: That would be awesome. Hopefully she'll give you a call!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

That would be awesome Heather! Keep us updated! There are alot of training facilites in my area, and one that is Heavy into competetive training (obedience, rally, agility). I have Lots of connections to people that do that stuff too. 

We track train mostly at state/local parks. I will go to a park/preserve and lay a track for Riley. Sometimes they are very quiet, and sometimes Lots of people/dogs/animals have gone through our track (which is Good!). Right now we have been going to alot of abandoned parking lots to VST train.


----------



## spoospirit

*heather* said:


> I met a lady at the show yesterday that I haven't spoke to in years, she's someone my husband knows more then I do, he coached her son in soccer for years etc and they know a lot of the same people (I'm not from this area originally). Anyway, she has Smooth Coated Collies, just imported one from Finland! She has done everything with her dogs, from conformation, to agility to rally.. her dog has tons of titles, it's pretty cool. Anyway, she has a tennis bubble on her property that they had built for her son when he was still living at home and now that he's moved out, they've converted it to an indoor dog training facility!! She says she has a few friends that meet there every week to spend time training!!! I was like, ok, how do I get into that club?! Anyway, she got my email adress and we talked for quite a while... I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she contacts me!! I could learn so much from these people without having to pay fees for pro trainers and classes! The best part is she lives only 10 minutes from my house!! Anyway, just thought I'd share!



_That sounds fantastic. My fingers are crossed for you. That would be a dream come true for Dianne and I as we basically have nothing here to help us with our training._


----------



## *heather*

spoospirit said:


> _That sounds fantastic. My fingers are crossed for you. That would be a dream come true for Dianne and I as we basically have nothing here to help us with our training._


Thanks SS! There's nothing around here either, esp for indoor training ... so I really hope she contacts me! Like you said, it would totally be a dream come true for me too!


----------



## amerique2

Glad to hear about tracking. I was wondering if anyone here did it. Tracking looks like fun, too. So many avenues to pursue with your poodle. Am going to try to find a tracking event to watch in person. Agree that it's much easier to have someone to help you along than it is to get the info. from a book. But the two together woud really be great!


----------



## debjen

I do mainly agility but with some obedience and rally thrown in. Flyer is in training right now but my two Cavs are competing and my lab is retired.


----------



## taxtell

debjen said:


> I do mainly agility but with some obedience and rally thrown in. Flyer is in training right now but my two Cavs are competing and my lab is retired.


How do your cavs do in agility? I am trying to get my hubby to take ours to some classes, but he is a bit easily distracted.


----------



## debjen

taxtell said:


> How do your cavs do in agility? I am trying to get my hubby to take ours to some classes, but he is a bit easily distracted.



They are doing okay and they love it.. Cedar just started last year and I soon realized he didn't understand weaving so had to retrain that..he is now doing better and is working on his open titles..Robbie was/is a little harder..I swear he is ADD with some obsessive compulsive disorder thrown in..plus I started competing with him a little too soon..LOL..he was the dog you often see running around the ring having a great time while the handler stands there hoping to catch him on one of the circuits around the ring..LOL..plus he too had weave problems which I think we finally have worked out and if I can keep his focus in the ring he can be awesome..He is working on Excellent FAST but open everything else..(it took us almost 2 years to get out of novice)..


----------



## taxtell

Good to know! Your cavs are gorgeous, btw. I love the name Cedar.


I wanted to do some agility work with our Cav (as well as the work I am doing with Flip) but now I'm not sure how he would do, if he is indeed losing his hearing.


----------



## debjen

taxtell said:


> Good to know! Your cavs are gorgeous, btw. I love the name Cedar.
> 
> 
> I wanted to do some agility work with our Cav (as well as the work I am doing with Flip) but now I'm not sure how he would do, if he is indeed losing his hearing.


Thanks..

Hearing is probably not as important in agility as your voice is probably the last thing they listen to..I find mine do better the quieter I am..plus you can yell on the course..LOL


----------

